# It took 30-40 years



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Clean out or test tee in master bedroom closet, someone screwed galvanized into ABS and the tee finally popped.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

looks like a nipple was drilled in or what? It's been moldy a long time!


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Tango said:


> looks like a nipple was drilled in or what? It's been moldy a long time!


It’s a threaded tee, that’s what happens when metal is screwed into plastic. Homeowner had a shoe rack in front of it so she didn’t notice the mold.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Ok I see the tee you are talking about.

Damn I really hate mold. Worse than monsters in horror movies. I would be cutting a huge part out.


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

There's an 8 or 10 unit apartment in the town I used to work under my employer that had those for every sink / lav stub out. 

The first one I changed I tried to screw a plastic male adapter into it to save the fitting, but it cracked without much force at all or may have been partially cracked already due to having metal screwed into it. 

Friggin idiots.


----------



## exclamation (Mar 11, 2013)

There’s too many things in plumbing that have names that can be taken the wrong way.. ball cocks, test tees...


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

exclamation said:


> There’s too many things in plumbing that have names that can be taken the wrong way.. ball cocks, test tees...


... hehe ... nipples


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I only see ABS in mobile homes here in FL. All other structures have PVC for DWV.


The only other place I have seen ABS was upstate NY in a 3-story condo bldg. where my mom lives.


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

Tommy plumber said:


> I only see ABS in mobile homes here in FL. All other structures have PVC for DWV.
> 
> 
> The only other place I have seen ABS was upstate NY in a 3-story condo bldg. where my mom lives.


ABS is the norm out here where I am. You do not like?

My only issue is the warping if it sits in the sun.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

One of our guys prefers abs because it never rolls away from him lolz.


The truth is that pvc and abs are quite different. Abs is almost always cellular core, easier to cut/workwith, thinner than pvc by a bit so abs is actually the same thickness as the old cast iron pipe meaning you won't have lips in the way of the waste. Abs is cheaper. If your abs joint leaks you can easily add more glue although most of us have very few leaks with abs. Abs can be very brittle/weak. It will crack more easily, sag from weight or heat. Smaller diameters need very good support.



I prefer pvc, we never have cellular core pvc here, just sch 40. It can be buried, abs can not. Pvc can be taken apart shortly after you realize you messed up, abs is done. Pvc can more easily be heated and bent to make up for the weird angles youget when replacing old hub/spigot pipe. I can run pvc along a wall and use supports every 5 feet with no issues. Pvc generally remains cleaner inside although you can get abs pipe that is lined with pvc so only the fittings would be "stickier".





Most guys around here use pvc, the cheap ones use abs. Several older guys I know use abs because it is lighter and easier to work with. If you're not burying it in the ground I wouldn't fault you for using abs but I prefer pvc for all my drains.


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

skoronesa said:


> One of our guys prefers abs because it never rolls away from him lolz.
> 
> 
> The truth is that pvc and abs are quite different. Abs is almost always cellular core, easier to cut/workwith, thinner than pvc by a bit so abs is actually the same thickness as the old cast iron pipe meaning you won't have lips in the way of the waste. Abs is cheaper. If your abs joint leaks you can easily add more glue although most of us have very few leaks with abs. Abs can be very brittle/weak. It will crack more easily, sag from weight or heat. Smaller diameters need very good support.
> ...


Funny here pvc Is cheaper and both PVC and abs can be buried here it is mostly cellular PVC used.

Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

chonkie said:


> ... hehe ... nipples


male adapter,,,Female adapter lololololo


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

For us we can bury abs. Now with cell core abs. A problem I've seen the cell core is like a sponge and I've seen a clinic using their sink to drain essential oils and it soaked up and destroyed all the joint, the first 5 inches of each joint had cracked like glass. Where there was solid abs it was ok.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

chonkie said:


> ... hehe ... nipples


Cock hole cover


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Debo22 said:


> Cock hole cover


Man hole


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

I find it interesting that you can't bury abs, but you can heat pvc and bend it.

:surprise:


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

I think I told This before.... First week of training my trainer let me handle talking to the HO. I said “M’am, you’re cock and ball needs to be replaced.” Thank God it all went right over her head.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

I'm not too familiar on this but at some point in the 2000's they were installing that very thin underground PVC for new housing. If you stepped on it it would shatter. Then you would transition above ground with abs. Not sure if they still do that.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

OpenSights said:


> I think I told This before.... First week of training my trainer let me handle talking to the HO. I said “M’am, you’re cock and ball needs to be replaced.” Thank God it all went right over her head.


Quite the saying with the squirrel with the nuts hanging in the avatar! :biggrin:


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Tango said:


> Quite the saying with the squirrel with the nuts hanging in the avatar! :biggrin:


Squirrel was my first professional nickname, followed by The Red Yeti and currently Bonehead.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

I need 3 more posts so I can go see that infamous secret section of the forum.


Well now 2 to go!


----------



## JohnnieSqueeze (Mar 23, 2016)

Tango said:


> I'm not too familiar on this but at some point in the 2000's they were installing that very thin underground PVC for new housing. If you stepped on it it would shatter. Then you would transition above ground with abs. Not sure if they still do that.




SDR pipe. 


Didnt mention or did he abs no primer required. 

ABS Smells like crap when cut with sawzall


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnnieSqueeze (Mar 23, 2016)

Tango said:


> I need 3 more posts so I can go see that infamous secret section of the forum.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




does it exist??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

JohnnieSqueeze said:


> does it exist??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Some say yes and one said he think its a hoax or myth.... I can't find it!


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

JohnnieSqueeze said:


> Didnt mention or did he abs no primer required.


Does not compute on that one? Not sure what glue is used underground sdr.


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

Wow.. 
every once in a while you see some fukee things, done years ago and you wonder how it lasted that long.. 
apparently with the Black mould it’s been leaking for a while


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

The Dane said:


> skoronesa said:
> 
> 
> > One of our guys prefers abs because it never rolls away from him lolz.
> ...


In Ontario:
PVC: is cheaper, used underground (it’s brittle, but holds is shape under compression{soil}).
ABS: costs more and is used above ground(it’s stronger but can sag under its own weight {if not supported properly} or deform under compression)

Usually I pipe-in the main drain in 4” PVC, but switch to a 4” ABS 90 to come through the slab/concrete floor. Any underground drains/vents (smaller then 4”) are piped-in with ABS, but is very carefully supported.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Tango said:


> I need 3 more posts so I can go see that infamous secret section of the forum.
> 
> 
> Well now 2 to go!


What secret section are you referring to?


----------



## JohnnieSqueeze (Mar 23, 2016)

Debo22 said:


> What secret section are you referring to?




its a secret


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Tommy plumber said:


> I only see ABS in mobile homes here in FL. All other structures have PVC for DWV.
> 
> 
> The only other place I have seen ABS was upstate NY in a 3-story condo bldg. where my mom lives.


I’ve never seen PVC used for DWV. It’s all ABS or cast iron here.


----------



## JohnnieSqueeze (Mar 23, 2016)

Debo22 said:


> I’ve never seen PVC used for DWV. It’s all ABS or cast iron here.




threw me for a hard loop when I moved. Los Angeles is all ABS in remodel and new residential. 

In illinois its all PVC. Also were not allowed to use celluar/foam core for sumps or ejector lines. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

It just dawned on me that years ago, the municipality I was working in was basically calling us idiots for using pvc male adapters at the meter for water service. 

We should be using a nipple and a female adapter according to them.

:vs_laugh:


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Alan said:


> It just dawned on me that years ago, the municipality I was working in was basically calling us idiots for using pvc male adapters at the meter for water service.
> 
> We should be using a nipple and a female adapter according to them.
> 
> :vs_laugh:


I wouldn't rule that out, a nipple in a plastic adapter that is. Maybe it was screwed in too tight and over the years the stress cracked it. You see some plastic adapters that have a stainless band to prevent them from splitting.

It is a case where IP may of been better than NPT.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Debo22 said:


> What secret section are you referring to?





JohnnieSqueeze said:


> its a secret
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm in Johnnie, and yes it is a secret! Sorry bud you haven't been vetted yet, Probate! :devil3:


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

Tango said:


> I wouldn't rule that out, a nipple in a plastic adapter that is. Maybe it was screwed in too tight and over the years the stress cracked it. You see some plastic adapters that have a stainless band to prevent them from splitting.
> 
> It is a case where IP may of been better than NPT.


The real issue there is ground stability, so it really doesn't matter what you put in there, if the ground moves, it's going to break. I tried to petition with my boss for PEX water services for years, and he wasn't having any of it. Rather have to eat a service call on some cheap pipe than have something that is going to last a lot longer.

All that besides the point : Plastic female thread on metal male thread is prohibited by our code.

You're right, i've seen lots of them with SS hose clamps on them to keep them from cracking. It works, but still we are not supposed to do it.

I'm surprised we don't see more metal/plastic transition fittings like the CPVC ones that have a plastic socket and metal threads.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Alan said:


> All that besides the point : Plastic female thread on metal male thread is prohibited by our code.



The only thing I've seen in mine is than now on on metal pipe a clean out plug needs to be plastic. It may exist like you state but I don't have any contact with plumbers in my area to confirm.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

OpenSights said:


> I think I told This before.... First week of training my trainer let me handle talking to the HO. I said “M’am, you’re cock and ball needs to be replaced.” Thank God it all went right over her head.


if she had a sense of humor she would have stated shes divorced and looking....


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Debo22 said:


> Clean out or test tee in master bedroom closet, someone screwed galvanized into ABS and the tee finally popped.


when ever I get a mess of mold like that I put in the contract that the home or building owner is responsible for hiring a proper contractor to remove and treat the mold from the area, otherwise you leave yourself open to a lawsuit and insurance claim, I also take plenty of pictures to document the mold BEFORE I do any work....mold is the new asbestos that the lawyers get a hard on over..


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *Tango*  
_I'm not too familiar on this but at some point in the 2000's they were installing that very thin underground PVC for new housing. If you stepped on it it would shatter. Then you would transition above ground with abs. Not sure if they still do that._



SDR pipe. 


Didnt mention or did he abs no primer required. 

ABS Smells like crap when cut with sawzall.




its not sdr pipe, sdr is green and strong as hell, you can beat it with a sledge and it just looks at you, they make thin pvc for home vacuum lines that will crush, never seen it in plumbing but doesnt mean someone or some place allows it underground..


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

heres the link for the politics and religion section, dont know if you can see it or access without moderators permission .. https://www.plumbingzone.com/f35/


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> sdr is green and strong as hell, you can beat it with a sledge and it just looks at you


:vs_laugh: :vs_laugh:

That's about all we put in for main building drains in the yard. 4" SDR 35 (PVC D 3034)

Would be nice if the tubing cutter would handle it, but it pretty much laughs at that thing too.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Alan said:


> :vs_laugh: :vs_laugh:
> 
> That's about all we put in for main building drains in the yard. 4" SDR 35 (PVC D 3034)
> 
> Would be nice if the tubing cutter would handle it, but it pretty much laughs at that thing too.


the biggest pita with that stuff is after you cut it is beveling the end...if you grind you get a face of dust and by hand takes too long..


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> the biggest pita with that stuff is after you cut it is beveling the end...if you grind you get a face of dust and by hand takes too long..


I worked with a guy and he'd cut 6" or 8" sdr with the gas saw then he would flip the saw on its side and somehow with his leg bevel the edge. I was unaccustomed to that stuff so I avoided it and asked for other tasks. I didn't want to get injured or mangled.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Tango said:


> I worked with a guy and he'd cut 6" or 8" sdr with the gas saw then he would flip the saw on its side and somehow with his leg bevel the edge. I was unaccustomed to that stuff so I avoided it and asked for other tasks. I didn't want to get injured or mangled.


im in the middle of a raised house job and I ran 6 inch sdr from the house out to the curb area for the city to tie in the sewer line, they had to cut a Y into the main so my house line could tie in and thats exactly how they cut and beveled the sdr pipe, if osha saw that they would have had a field day with summonses, the helper was spinning the pipe on the blade that was screaming away inches from fingers and hands and anything else hanging, I thought i was gona see some body parts go flying...plus the green dust they were breathing in..


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> when ever I get a mess of mold like that I put in the contract that the home or building owner is responsible for hiring a proper contractor to remove and treat the mold from the area, otherwise you leave yourself open to a lawsuit and insurance claim, I also take plenty of pictures to document the mold BEFORE I do any work....mold is the new asbestos that the lawyers get a hard on over..


I was there at about 7 in the evening and found the leak, I told her she needs to call a mold removal specialist because I’m not taking it out and I don’t have time to do the repair for a couple days. She had her son remove the drywall and put a fan on the area. It was dry and clean when I came back.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> heres the link for the politics and religion section, dont know if you can see it or access without moderators permission .. https://www.plumbingzone.com/f35/


Back during the election some snowflakes started melting because the P&R section was showing up when they hit “new posts”. Since then it doesn’t automatically come up when you get to 500 post count. 

PM Cricket and let her know you want access. Do it tonight and you should have P&R tomorrow morning.


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

Debo22 said:


> Back during the election some snowflakes started melting because the P&R section was showing up when they hit “new posts”. Since then it doesn’t automatically come up when you get to 500 post count.
> 
> PM Cricket and let her know you want access. Do it tonight and you should have P&R tomorrow morning.


Wait, is it only 500 for P/R section? I just got to 500 and automatically got the business lounge section but not the P/R section. I thought the P/R section was 1500 post count.

Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

The Dane said:


> Wait, is it only 500 for P/R section? I just got to 500 and automatically got the business lounge section but not the P/R section. I thought the P/R section was 1500 post count.
> 
> Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk


I’m pretty sure it’s 500, you have to request access


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

The Dane said:


> Wait, is it only 500 for P/R section? I just got to 500 and automatically got the business lounge section but not the P/R section. I thought the P/R section was 1500 post count.
> 
> Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk


I forgot how many and someone on the P & R section said 1500, but tango contacted cricket and it was 500 posts but you need to make contact to be able to have access..


----------



## Toli (Nov 7, 2015)

SDR 26 is a heavy wall pipe. SDR 35 is thinner. If not bedded properly it can collapse.


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

What's the P&R stand for?


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Politics & Religion


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

chonkie said:


> Politics & Religion


Isn't it a lounge for... Peace and Relaxation? :biggrin: 

Maybe more like the Posts from Redwood section.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Tango said:


> Isn't it a lounge for... Peace and Relaxation? :biggrin:
> 
> Maybe more like the Posts from Redwood section.



more like pounding and retaliation......bring a thick skin and get ready for arguments..but the most important is to remember its just online conversation and debates, dont take it personal or get butt hurt, I think many took their butt hurt from that section to other threads and it was sort of a down hill snowball from there...


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Ha! I was being sarcastic with peace and relaxation. :devil3:

Bring a flame suit well more like a dragon suit, it bites and burns. Better run trough the lower dungeons and find the armor +10 you'll be fighting Smelter Demon bosses.


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

chonkie said:


> Politics & Religion


Sounds like a place for inflammatory behavior. I'll bring my popcorn.


----------



## exclamation (Mar 11, 2013)

I got a long way to go..


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Alan said:


> Sounds like a place for inflammatory behavior. I'll bring my popcorn.



LOL..more like bring a very thick skin and remember not to get butt hurt by anyones comments, in the past it was bad and I think many a member left because of it...I dont see those members posting but their activity shows they are logged on and looking, it would be good if they started to post again...:smile:


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Alan said:


> Sounds like a place for inflammatory behavior. I'll bring my popcorn.


Ha! I was being sarcastic with peace and relaxation. :devil3:

Bring a flame suit well more like a dragon suit, it bites and burns. Better run trough the lower dungeons and find the armor +10 you'll be fighting Smelter Demon bosses.

If you ever played Dark Souls...


----------

